# Walgreens Is Getting Ready



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just came from my local Walgreens. They are putting out their Halloween candy. The woman said the Halloween decor should be in any day now.....


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dig wall-greens halloween stuff!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully they will have better stuff this year...last year by me sucked


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

Walgreens surprised me in 2011 they had a life size skeleton from Gemmy and Gemmys rising witch. I grabbed the skeleton after Halloween and very proud of it I was hoping Walgreen's would do something like that again last year but they didn't.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I got my life size skellies from Walgreens last year for $30 and a few cool pieces. All year since I can't drive by a Walgreens without my brain screaming SKELETONS! Lol, I'm so excited to hear they are starting to put things out!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Walgreens normally has some tremendous items. I hope that they get their @sses in gear sooner this year than last; the wait period was ridiculous around these parts.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out and mine. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I like looking at Walgreens. I bought two large spiders on sale last year and a very nice skull.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully I'll have better luck finding Halloween stuff at Walgreens than I do trying to get 12 hr cold tablets from the Pharmacy.
I think Florida must have lots of meth labs & meth heads as the pharmacies NEVER have the 12 hour cold tablets.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

About 3 years ago CVS had a life size skeleton dressed as the Grimm Reaper. I think it was like $30.00 6 ft. tall and it talks. Came with a sythe as well. I bought it. Actually, that was the first life size prop I ever bought. I think they had one last year also but it was a little different. Here in the central part of Indiana, at my local Walgreens, last year, they didn't get their Halloween stuff out until after the beginning of September. Needless to say I was surprised tonight to see the Halloween candy already being stocked. They do have some pretty neat items and after Halloween you can find some great deals there


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

In addition to their 5-ft.-tall skeletons, I have found nice resin skulls, the animated Medusa bust, light-up evil pumpkins, bags of bugs, just lots of things that I have used to make props. I can't wait to see this year's stock.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

They also have some affordable tombstones, some in a bundle and nice size too.


----------



## MissKitty (Jun 30, 2012)

Matt, I regret not buying the Grimm Reaper from CVS last year so much.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! I love Walgreens, especially their candy. They're always the first ones near me to put out Autumn Mix.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Glad to see this. Hoping to score a couple more skeletons this year.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm all over this now! I'll start checking asap!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Just because their candy is out,, doesn't mean props are right behind....I think it was after labor day here when they got their skellies last year...gotta wait until after school starts and they clear the shelves


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

the walgreens around here usually waits until school starts before putting out their halloween stuff


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

My experience with them is that it pays to check back often, as in a few times a week. Last year, I had stopped in towards the end of August and they had their candy out and a few small things. I asked about the larger Halloween items and was told it would be a few weeks. Went back two days later and they had everything out, including the skellies. Apparently ther was some miscommunication somewhere. Had I waited those few weeks, I would have missed out. I know my gasoline charges go way up in September just driving back and forth to check places out.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

yeh, last year I went in on Sunday and they were stocking the candy, I asked when the rest would be out and they told me that they couldnt stock it until Friday//so Friday I go in and everything is out..I asked if they got in the large skeletons and she said yes, but they already all sold last week!! grrrrrrr


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Just because their candy is out,, doesn't mean props are right behind....I think it was after labor day here when they got their skellies last year...gotta wait until after school starts and they clear the shelves


This is how I feel with Walgreens. The only stuff I seen early at Walgreens was the stuff that is high up on the shelves, and that was only at certain Walgreens. Otherwise, so many stores are middle of September. I go early, and it's just stuff like candy. 

I feel that Walgreens animatronics have gone downhill. Last year, I did buy a Count Dracula, and the figure is not that bad, but he kind of stands crooked. I have checked so many Walgreens for him, and a lot of those Draculas have problems. They either really didn't stand, had smashed up faces, or they didn't work. The Dracula didn't move, but he says something - Come closer. The year before that, they had other animatronics, and so many of them were broken also. When they Freddy & Jason (small versions) by Gemmy, they weren't broke. They had hands that go up a tombstone, and I didn't see those broke. Maybe, these newer things are Tekky toys, and that's why they are so bad. I really don't know, but the last 2 years at Walgreens haven't been very good in my opinion. Now, I get the buy of the century with the $30 skeleton, and that's great, but I'm more talking about the animatronic type of stuff at Walgreens. One of the years I bought a Jack in the box, and he still works, but a few times already since I bought him, he doesn't come up, and I have to put up the thing manually, and close the thing again. So, again it's back to the animatronics not WORKING that good.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I am not looking for "moving lights & sounds" stuff. LOL My Butler gabs too much already & the scaredy cat that sings & howls & hisses is TOO loud. THen I have the lifesized witch on her broom who talks too. It was hard to find places to put them far enough apart to not make you go mad. 
I don't have but 1 lifesize skele, and he is falling apart not the best made, so I think I need a couple nice ones.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

Can't wait for them to get their stuff out....Walgreens is one of my favorite places to Halloween shop. They always have good stuff at the ones near me. The best thing I got was a few years ago... three lighted hanging ghosts that I hang from the tree in my front yard! Sadly, they don't put stuff out until about a week after school has started which will be another 2-3 weeks here...


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Checked my local one today and its still school supplies and Sumner stuff.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish ours were this far ahead of the game - it's all school supplies as far as the eye can see. School started yesterday, people, so it's time to kick the pencils and paper to the curb and move on to the good stuff .


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

CVS has the autumn items out now, then prob late august early september, Halloween comes in.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh, just got back from Walgreen's buying some Command strips. Nothing Halloween out, ZERO. Blah!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking forward to picking up a few more resin skulls. Out of the three I bought last year, only one is intact (bottom of the bag gave out on one, cat broke the other). I visited two different Walgreens last year and employees said they had never received any of the skeletons.


----------



## El Gonzo (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't wait... hoping to score 2-3 skellies to get going...


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Best buy I ever found at Walgreen's was the animated Medusa bust that sold for $50+ everywhere. Walgreen's sold it for $19. I found that out via a post on Halloween Forum. I snagged the last one. 

That's why I love this place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MissKitty said:


> Matt, I regret not buying the Grimm Reaper from CVS last year so much.


I ended up picking two of them up during an after halloween sale at CVS as well. Two were left on the shelf. forgot what I paid but I hadn't planned on buying either one but the sale made me take a second look and they were pretty nice, bobble heads too I think? They will look great flanking an entrance and their size gives them an overpowering look. Helped earn me more rewards dollars since I'm also signed up with their CVS rewards program.

My Walgreens had great stuff out during the season but they sold out of a lot of it early and then pulled it from the shelves so quickly. Heck I wouldn't be surprised if the pulled it Halloween night. I went the day after hoping to pick up some skulls maybe and they had boxes inmthe aisle packing stuff up even though they had a sign for % off for after halloween sale. As I recall I did snag a few small skeletons with bat like wing bones. I'll remove the colored fabric they had as the wing (orange, purple, etc) and add some brown/black wing-like material to make them look more realistic.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone know if they are going to have the skellys again this year? $30 is a steal


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Anyone know if they are going to have the skellys again this year? $30 is a steal


Everyone is assuming so, but you raise an interesting question. Many of their items are only out for a couple of years, and the skeletons have definitely been a limited-quantity item.


----------



## Super Hero Costumes (Aug 13, 2013)

I just saw this as well in my local walgreens. You can visit their site to see what some of the materials in your local store might be. 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/halloween-decorations/ID=362246-tier3


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Boy Walgreens must be very different in other states. They don't have crap in the ones here in L.A.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

I try to get to 6 walgreens to get as msny of there resin skulls as I can but ladt year the got picked up very quickly. I only got 5 last year but the year before I got 18 lol so im hoping to get 20 or better. I also am hoping to grab a few skeletons. Last year people were fighting over them like animals lol. So hopefully this is s good year


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Super Hero Costumes said:


> I just saw this as well in my local walgreens. You can visit their site to see what some of the materials in your local store might be.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/halloween-decorations/ID=362246-tier3


That type of stuff I barely ever see at Walgreens. To me, it seems like that is a different company. It just seems like a person going on Wal-Mart.com, and than they have certain items from MikesJerseyNFL.com for instance. I made up MikesJer..., but they do they type of stuff on Wal-Mart.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Soooo.....anyone seen anything lately, or is it still too early? Just wondering since there hasn't been any conversation in a while, and I would love to get a skeleton or two.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Soooo.....anyone seen anything lately, or is it still too early? Just wondering since there hasn't been any conversation in a while, and I would love to get a skeleton or two.


So, far nothing at my local Walgreen's. But, I was on another thread whining about how there aren't many stores here in Idaho that are putting out any Halloween stuff.. there seems to be a trend and it needs to STOP! lol


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

ALKONOST - I'm right there with you. Dollar Tree, HomeGoods, Michael's, Tai Pan Trading, and now Savers and Rite Aid now have stuff out here in Boise, but that's about it. Savers was a massive disappointment this year. I'm itching for our Spirit to open.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Everyone is assuming so, but you raise an interesting question. Many of their items are only out for a couple of years, and the skeletons have definitely been a limited-quantity item.


Maybe people in my area just aren't that interested, but the skeletons sat on the shelves at my Walgreen's until after Halloween.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm going to have to check the Walgreen stores where I am. I need to get a couple good skeletons.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Had stopped at my local Walgreens earlier tonight for another purchase. The shelves there are still in back-to-school mode.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> ALKONOST - I'm right there with you. Dollar Tree, HomeGoods, Michael's, Tai Pan Trading, and now Savers and Rite Aid now have stuff out here in Boise, but that's about it. Savers was a massive disappointment this year. I'm itching for our Spirit to open.


Hhmm.. looks like I need to get out more instead of sticking to the old standbys. Honestly, I didn't realize we even had a Homegoods store in Boise. I'm in Emmett but, I grew up in Idaho so you'd think I'd know these things


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

How much do the skeletons at Walgreens cost?


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Some near me have extensive candy out, but no decor yet.



Dr. Phibes said:


> How much do the skeletons at Walgreens cost?


$30, at least last year.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I went by Walgreens earlier today, they didn't have anything on the shelves, but I did happen to overhear two employees arguing about how they where going to set up the Halloween merchandise. Shouldn't be long now! (rubs hands together. )


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Yay, it's coming! 

Anyway, Does anyone have a picture of that vampire they had last year? I've heard many people mention it, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> I went by Walgreens earlier today, they didn't have anything on the shelves, but I did happen to overhear two employees arguing about how they where going to set up the Halloween merchandise. Shouldn't be long now! (rubs hands together. )


That could also be just candy they were arguing about. As much as I would love to go Walgreens today and see Halloween stuff, I really don't expect the actual decorations (rather than just candy) to be up until about September 15th. The only way I see it earlier than that, is that you might see the merchandise being stored on top before that date, but that's not every Walgreens that even has that shelf space above, and that stuff is not everything either. It's usually a small portion of stuff they store on top until they put it entirely up.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

CDW said:


> Some near me have extensive candy out, but no decor yet.
> 
> 
> $30, at least last year.


Do they pose or are they hangers?


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

The one near me doesn't even have candy out yet. But I do have family and friends on the watch for the skellys. I'm not letting them get by me this year. I need like 5 for this year alone.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Do they pose or are they hangers?


They're of the pose-and-fall variety - a hanger or some other kind of support is necessary. You have to pay $20 more at Costco or Walmart for the pose-and-stays (again, as of last year, though Costco and Walmart definitely do have the pose-and-stays this year, since they've started putting them out on the shelves at both).


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never had the chance to grab one of those Skeletons yet... I'm hoping that this year will be different! Really hoping to get some cool stuff but dont have to much extra cash this year. But thats what DIY is all about. working on a few different things. Here's hoping this year is bigger and better than ever!


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

Update: I just called the walgreens closer to me and the manager said they haven't started putting things out yet but it should be very soon. I asked if they would have the skeletons and he said they usually do and that he would go look in the back and give me a call back if they have them. So hoping they do!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Stopped in Walgreens yesterday to check if they had their stuff out. Not a single Halloween thing out. They did have some outdoor stuff half off so I got two white lanterns for tea lights for 3.50 each. Stopped in Rite Aid then to see if they had anything out. They had an aisle of fall stuff that was half off and picked up two yellow bottles with corks in the top, and a pack of 6 flickering tea lights for a total of 8 bucks. they had another 2 packs of the tea lights I am going to stop back and get.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Walgreens*

Just looked at their website... The exorcist spinning head platter and lenticular mirror are scary!!! I don't like that movie!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Talked to a clerk at one of the WG near me and she said they'd be putting out their Halloween decor in the next couple weeks. This means I need to start checking daily beginning next Monday!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Talked to a clerk at one of the WG near me and she said they'd be putting out their Halloween decor in the next couple weeks. This means I need to start checking daily beginning next Monday!


Mine said the same today - she said they were still waiting on a couple of shipments, and then they'd start putting things out. There are now candy bowls out as well as candy, which seems like a step in the right direction .


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I wanted skellies last year and was in multiple stores pretty much everyday starting the 1st of August and I think it was the week after Labor day when they finally got them in. So I figure another week until I pop in there


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was able to get a peak today at some of the plan-o-grams they had taped up in the seasonal aisle. They'll have the small animated butler again, along with a lifesize standing reaper holding flickering candlesticks in each hand, and the banjo playing skeleton that GR carries. Didn't have my phone with me but I'll go by again tomorrow and try to snap a couple pictures.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Cracker Barrel has the dueling banjo playing skeletons.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Zombiesmash said:


> I was able to get a peak today at some of the plan-o-grams they had taped up in the seasonal aisle. They'll have the small animated butler again, along with a lifesize standing reaper holding flickering candlesticks in each hand, and the banjo playing skeleton that GR carries. Didn't have my phone with me but I'll go by again tomorrow and try to snap a couple pictures.


damn, time for me to start haunting wags!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I was passing by Walgreen's this evening and decided to check in, even though they NEVER set up Halloween this early. As soon as I got close to the door, there they were on the top shelf of the aisle they always use for Halloween: life-sized standing reapers! My day suddenly got a whole lot better, and I almost knocked a few people over rushing to the aisle. That's when my day got a whole lot worse.

The aisle was filled with back-to-school supplies. The only Halloween stuff were those two boxed reapers way up on top, where they could tease me.

They definitely don't look like they're worth $60 BTW. The plastic skull and hands look very cheap, like something you would see 20 or 30 years ago before we raised our standards (and theirs). I wouldn't even pay $30 for one on November 1.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry they faked you out, Screaming Demons. I'll hate when they put out a few things to catch your eye, and upon further inspection, that's all they have. Why did they even put the effort into putting two Halloween themed items on the shelves?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The Walgreen's I stopped in yesterday had some mickey mouse something or other halloweenie thing on the VERY top shelf. Then I get to the isle and disappointment too..............Def. wasn't halloween. a modge podge of stuff.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheer up everyone, this means that it...is...beginning! (evil cackle) My heart skipped a beat the other day when I saw that the candy was in Halloween displays at Stater Brothers. Pretty soon everyone will be on board.  We are entering the season!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> I was passing by Walgreen's this evening and decided to check in, even though they NEVER set up Halloween this early. As soon as I got close to the door, there they were on the top shelf of the aisle they always use for Halloween: life-sized standing reapers! My day suddenly got a whole lot better, and I almost knocked a few people over rushing to the aisle. That's when my day got a whole lot worse.
> 
> The aisle was filled with back-to-school supplies. The only Halloween stuff were those two boxed reapers way up on top, where they could tease me.
> 
> They definitely don't look like they're worth $60 BTW. The plastic skull and hands look very cheap, like something you would see 20 or 30 years ago before we raised our standards (and theirs). I wouldn't even pay $30 for one on November 1.


Ah thank you for posting that! I made it to the Walgreens with the planograms out again today, but of course my phone died. I was really excited about the reaper thinking it would be 20 or 30 dollars like most of their stuff. 60? Crazy. We'll see what their banjo skeleton looks like.


----------



## CMK (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, besides finding Yummy Mummy when they shipment actually arrived (it's been hidden in the back ever since), my Walgreens hasn't had anything out and said they won't until mid-september. Very disappointed in them as they're usually very good, but I'll be taking my business elsewhere if it's not out soon Rite-Aid is usually a good substitute as is Target and, sometimes, Wal-Mart.


----------



## GhoulInGlitz (Jul 21, 2010)

They had the same reaper at CVS and it was out on display. Not worth the money. Has anyone seen and buckys at Walgreens this year yet?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Just a heads up! Talked to the manager of ours today and he said they may not be getting the skeletons this year. He remembers they came in a big box but that they had no such boxes to unpack, only small stuff. He did say they were getting a truck in on Saturday and to check back but it sounds as though they might not carry them.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> Just a heads up! Talked to the manager of ours today and he said they may not be getting the skeletons this year. He remembers they came in a big box but that they had no such boxes to unpack, only small stuff. He did say they were getting a truck in on Saturday and to check back but it sounds as though they might not carry them.


Damnit!!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm off to Spirit for the second time today to get one. With the coupon it'll cost me 10 bucks more but they're worth it IMO. I figure I'd waste 10 bucks in gas going back and forth to Walgreens to see if they have them.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My Walgreens has candy and...... backpacks! I don't know what's going on with them this year but it seems they got stuck with a LOT of backpacks and lunch boxes and they aren't giving up till they sell them!


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> My Walgreens has candy and...... backpacks! I don't know what's going on with them this year but it seems they got stuck with a LOT of backpacks and lunch boxes and they aren't giving up till they sell them!


Same in my area with the back to school stuff. Problem is the schools starting dates are now mid August, not late August as a few years ago. I guess the marketing person isn't up with the times as it should be adjusted now. Last year it was mid September before any Halloween items were on the shelves at my local Walgreens. Strange the skeletons would not be back since they don't hang around very long.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I stopped in at Walgreens today, and there was nothing to see. A few boxes of Halloween candy and...nothing. Back to school stuff was still out.


*grumbling about backwater nowhere areas that don't get stuff early enough*


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


>


So I guess they are selling skeletons this year! Did you catch the price? Still $30?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

49.99!!!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> 49.99!!!


Lame! How dare they respond to supply and demand! 

25% off of $50 at Spirit is looking more attractive all of a sudden...


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

No resin skulls!!! Noooooo how much were the plastic ones then?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Corpsesnight said:


> No resin skulls!!! Noooooo how much were the plastic ones then?


The ones on the bottom shelf? Not sure, there wasn't a price on those.

They were still setting up. Right off to the side of the picture was all the boxes and carts. This was only half the section.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Shadowbat said:


> 49.99!!!


Oh seriously!!! I should have known they'd go up in price as soon as I decided to buy! Guess it's back to searching for bluckies...


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Oh seriously!!! I should have known they'd go up in price as soon as I decided to buy! Guess it's back to searching for bluckies...


At $38 once you apply the 25% coupon, Spirit's really not a bad option at this point if you have one near you, especially since Bluckies are hard to find for less than $20 these days.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

CDW said:


> At $38 once you apply the 25% coupon, Spirit's really not a bad option at this point if you have one near you, especially since Bluckies are hard to find for less than $20 these days.


Wow, really? I had no idea Spirit had one for that price. I'll have to see if ours is open yet. Thanks!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Oh seriously!!! I should have known they'd go up in price as soon as I decided to buy! Guess it's back to searching for bluckies...


Woah! Up 20 bucks? I think I paid 19.99 last year for mine... or at least I'm pretty sure I did. Are they much different than the ones they had the previous years? Sheesh!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> 49.99!!!



Oh my. Walgreens probably just lost some business from us Haunters.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i thought they were $25-30 last year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

NOOOOOO! I was finally going to buy my very first full sized skellie this year from Walgreens! Now they cost $50?? I am simply going to cry...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CDW said:


> Lame! How dare they respond to supply and demand!


Actually, I think that the extra $20 is because they have to cover the cost of that super-expensive cardboard that they now come in


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> Woah! Up 20 bucks? I think I paid 19.99 last year for mine... or at least I'm pretty sure I did. Are they much different than the ones they had the previous years? Sheesh!


Was at Spirit already, and they had the hollow plastic skeletons for 19.99. I have a couple of them and they fall apart really easy. Was hoping for the skeletons from Walgreens to upgrade.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Was at Spirit already, and they had the hollow plastic skeletons for 19.99. I have a couple of them and they fall apart really easy. Was hoping for the skeletons from Walgreens to upgrade.


I was somewhat happy with my skellies I bought last year... I wished they were poseable but, the price seemed fair anyway. If they're the same skellies this year... no way is it worth 49.99.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

where are you getting a 25% spirit coupon?
been getting e mails that have 20%



CDW said:


> Lame! How dare they respond to supply and demand!
> 
> 25% off of $50 at Spirit is looking more attractive all of a sudden...


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

From the way the eyes are painted, it looks like that might be a different skeleton than the ones they had last year, which would explain the price increase. They look similar to the pose and stay skellies. Hopefully some stores have the older model skeletons - not just because of the lower price, but also because the old Wally's skelly is more easily posable into a variety of poses than the pose-and-stay variety.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the intell, Shadowbat!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

CDW said:


> Lame! How dare they respond to supply and demand!
> 
> 25% off of $50 at Spirit is looking more attractive all of a sudden...


Where does one get a 25% off coupon? Mine are all 20%. I looked on line and Spirit has the skeles listed for more than $50 I thought.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Actually, I think that the extra $20 is because they have to cover the cost of that super-expensive cardboard that they now come in


Hey, that's some fine-looking cardboard you're mocking...I'd like to see you come up with that much beautiful cardboard for less than $20. 



icemanfred said:


> where are you getting a 25% spirit coupon?
> been getting e mails that have 20%





Bethany said:


> Where does one get a 25% off coupon? Mine are all 20%. I looked on line and Spirit has the skeles listed for more than $50 I thought.


It's a Walking Dead promotion user *Jubbag12* found out about somehow or other. Get it here. Spirit has the pose-and-stays for $80, and the pose-and-drops (like the Wallys) for $50. They also supposedly have a new 6 1/2 foot version for $100, but I have yet to see it in person.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. & the link CDW. Our Spirit store is open already.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Thanks for the info. & the link CDW. Our Spirit store is open already.


No problem! I was very pleased to get that coupon.



TheMonsterSquad said:


> From the way the eyes are painted, it looks like that might be a different skeleton than the ones they had last year, which would explain the price increase. They look similar to the pose and stay skellies. Hopefully some stores have the older model skeletons - not just because of the lower price, but also because the old Wally's skelly is more easily posable into a variety of poses than the pose-and-stay variety.


When I look more closely at the full sized picture, I think you're right - it looks a lot like a pose-and-stay. I almost think it says "Posable Skeleton" on the side, but I could be wrong. If it is a pose-and-stay, I wonder why they switched over?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Regarding the price I suspect that they could be from another vendor, maybe the old vendor raised prices, and/or Walgreens execs realized that they had the cheapest priced skelly out there and if everyone else was selling skeletons for more, they were probably losing some money out of the deal. If they are Pose-N-Stays, then with everyone else selling them I would guess they might have a higher profit on those and so decided to go with that model instead. Let's face it, the Wallies did have problems in the store and after purchase with their limbs. Fine for those that rewire or age them, but for most homeowners buying one they want them to hold up intact for a few years at least. Mine lost a leg before I even used it. 

Anyway I'm sure there will be sales, so those looking for skellies should keep an eye out for them. Sure people here will post about that. Makes it tough if you need skellies soon for a project however. Anyone know if these are the same wallies or not as in previous years? Walmart might still be carrying the Wal-like version this year.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the price I suspect that they could be from another vendor, maybe old vendor raised prices, and/or Walgreens execs realized that they had the cheapest priced skelly out there and if everyone else was selling skeletons for more, they were probably losing some money out of the deal. I'm sure there will be sales, so those looking for skellies should keep an eye out for them. Sure people here will post about that. Makes it tough if you need skellies soon for a project however. Anyone know if these are the same wallies or not as in previous years?


I'd like to know this too. I can't see the ones that I purchased last year being worth 50 this year. They're not even posable.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

No, IMO they look identical to Costco's Pose-n Stay skeletons. I remember reading that many people said that Costco couldn't keep their Pose-n-Stay skeletons in. Walmart, and now Walgreens, probably switched over hoping for similar sales. Now those of us who wanted to pay $30 for a skeleton will have to swing over to Big Lots and pick up a blucky for $25. At least we save $5 now.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

ALKONOST said:


> I was somewhat happy with my skellies I bought last year... I wished they were poseable but, the price seemed fair anyway. If they're the same skellies this year... no way is it worth 49.99.


We may be talking about different skellies. The ones I am talking about had pop together bones and as soon as I put them together the plastic ripped so I had to zip tie the bones together.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Alkonost, Hehe, you replied to my post before I added to it. 

I'm sure we'll know the answer soon. So many of us have both from the last few years so it should be easy to compare if your store has them in yet.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dr. Phibes said:


> We may be talking about different skellies. The ones I am talking about had pop together bones and as soon as I put them together the plastic ripped so I had to zip tie the bones together.


Well that's not very fair  That sounds very frusterating.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Alkonost, Hehe, you replied to my post before I added to it.
> 
> I'm sure we'll know the answer soon. So many of us have both from the last few years so it should be easy to compare if your store has them in yet.


If the buggars would just come out with their Halloween decor I could just pop over and see. But, this morning all they had was candy


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

My Daughter and I went to Walgreen's yesterday and they only had Halloween Candy and The Boo Berry well they had all of them in our store. I got a couple of the Russell Stovers chocolate caramel candy apple thingy's and they were pretty good if I do say so my self!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

deeds0709 said:


> My Daughter and I went to Walgreen's yesterday and they only had Halloween Candy and The Boo Berry well they had all of them in our store. I got a couple of the Russell Stovers chocolate caramel candy apple thingy's and they were pretty good if I do say so my self!


i will be sure to hit the Russell Stovers outlet store after the Holiday. 

I too think it says posable on the side. OH I DO HOPE SO!! I am going to pick me up 2 of them. I only own 1 skele and it is one of the ones whose joints pop in.  He is giving out! I can't imagine what he will be like once we get him out of storage in all this heat.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Walmart might still be carrying the Wal-like version this year.


The one Walmart near me that had stocked a lot of their Halloween items had pose-and-stays, but no Wallys.



Dr. Phibes said:


> We may be talking about different skellies. The ones I am talking about had pop together bones and as soon as I put them together the plastic ripped so I had to zip tie the bones together.


I think you're talking about the bluckies - they have a one-piece blow-molded ribcage, while Wallys and pose-and-stays have an open separated ribcage. Bluckies are pretty fragile, but as Ghost of Spookie noted, the Wallys can be too. The pose-and-stays generally have sturdier hinged joints.



Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Now those of us who wanted to pay $30 for a skeleton will have to swing over to Big Lots and pick up a blucky for $25. At least we save $5 now.


A blucky is no substitute for a Wally or pose-and-stay. They've gotten much better skulls in the past couple of years, which helps enormously, but they're still pretty silly-looking. I'd much rather pay $38 at Spirit for a Wally than $25 for a blucky. And has your Big Lots actually stocked bluckies? Mine hasn't at all.



ALKONOST said:


> I'd like to know this too. I can't see the ones that I purchased last year being worth 50 this year. They're not even posable.


Tell that to Spirit.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> *Walgreen pics*


Hi there, regarding picture #2: do you by chance know what that Mickey ghost item is? (top shelf) Looks like something for the garden. So cute whatever it is! I also spy a Mickey pumpkin. 

Regarding your last pic: I believe I see a picture frame of Mickey and the gang on the bottom shelf. If it is, any chance it's a light up or lenticular?

Thanks so much for the pictures!  (couldn't quote your pics since I'm new to the forum)


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm most disappointed with the loss of the resin skulls. Those things were awesome. After seeing what Pumpkinrot does with them, I wish I'd bought more than just one of ea (open and closed mouth) and kept them for later use. I was concerned when Big Lots didn't have them this year, and it looks like I was right to be so......


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> I'm most disappointed with the loss of the resin skulls. Those things were awesome. After seeing what Pumpkinrot does with them, I wish I'd bought more than just one of ea (open and closed mouth) and kept them for later use. I was concerned when Big Lots didn't have them this year, and it looks like I was right to be so......


I agree. Those skulls are the best.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Disneyfanatic said:


> Hi there, regarding picture #2: do you by chance know what that Mickey ghost item is? (top shelf) Looks like something for the garden. So cute whatever it is! I also spy a Mickey pumpkin.
> 
> Regarding your last pic: I believe I see a picture frame of Mickey and the gang on the bottom shelf. If it is, any chance it's a light up or lenticular?


I can't help you out with the Mickey ghost, as my Walgreens is a laggard, but they do have Mickey, Minnie, and Scooby Doo Jack O'Lanterns, and I snagged a close-up of that Mickey & Friends picture:









It lights up in strategic areas, though unfortunately I can't remember exactly where other than the bats' eyes. It's one of a series of light-up pictures, but it's the only Disney one.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

so after reading about the price increase on the skeletons.
I guess the next question would be:
what type of promotions does walgreens offer and how often?

have a cvs card that applies any discounts.
I assume walgreens has a similar system?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

icemanfred said:


> so after reading about the price increase on the skeletons.
> I guess the next question would be:
> what type of promotions does walgreens offer and how often?
> 
> ...


Yes.. Walgreen's does have a "Balance rewards" card. You earn so many points when you buy certain sale items, over the counter meds, pick up a perscription, get immunized, being an AARP member..they even give you points to lead a healthier life (exercising and keeping track of it on their websight). If you refill a perscription, you earn 500 pts, immunizations are 500 pts, over the counter meds are 10 pts, sale/other qualifying items vary. AARP membership earns you 20 pts. Losing weight also earns points (20 pts per weigh in each day) It takes 5,000 points to earn $5 off anything in the store. 18,000 = $20, 30,000 = $35 and so on. We don't have a CVS pharmacy here, that I'm aware of. But, the system is probably similar. For me it takes forever to earn my points because I rarely shop there. The card is free so, I figured why not. I hope this helps


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

The skell I bought at Walgreens last year was really good, even came in a huge cardboard box to store it in. It's jointed. I think it was $29.99 and I had some rewards certificates to use. One is enough for me, I used him out front. But hopefully they do have him again this year so others can pick him up.

And still no Halloween and Walgreens or CVS. Is everyone putting this out later this year?


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

CDW said:


> I snagged a close-up of that Mickey & Friends picture:
> 
> View attachment 168306
> 
> ...


Cute! Love the scene. Thanks so much for the pic and information. Can't wait until my store gets it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I know that there aren't many Shopko stores out there anymore--but for those of you who have them, last year they had these "Wallys" for $50 too--but they had a 50% off sale that ran for the majority of the time that they had their stock out. 

Unfortunately, I didn't have the funds to pick any of them up. I'll have to check our Shopko this weekend and see if they have them yet.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Regarding the price I suspect that they could be from another vendor, maybe the old vendor raised prices, and/or Walgreens execs realized that they had the cheapest priced skelly out there and if everyone else was selling skeletons for more, they were probably losing some money out of the deal. If they are Pose-N-Stays, then with everyone else selling them I would guess they might have a higher profit on those and so decided to go with that model instead. Let's face it, the Wallies did have problems in the store and after purchase with their limbs. Fine for those that rewire or age them, but for most homeowners buying one they want them to hold up intact for a few years at least. Mine lost a leg before I even used it.
> 
> Anyway I'm sure there will be sales, so those looking for skellies should keep an eye out for them. Sure people here will post about that. Makes it tough if you need skellies soon for a project however. Anyone know if these are the same wallies or not as in previous years? Walmart might still be carrying the Wal-like version this year.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost 2 months from the first post in this thread, my Wal-Greens still has school stuff out. No sign of Halloween.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

3 diff Wags this morning and not ONE has a stitch of halloween.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

> A blucky is no substitute for a Wally or pose-and-stay. They've gotten much better skulls in the past couple of years, which helps enormously, but they're still pretty silly-looking. I'd much rather pay $38 at Spirit for a Wally than $25 for a blucky. And has your Big Lots actually stocked bluckies? Mine hasn't at all.


I am in no way comparing them. There isn't a single similarity other than they are meant to be a skeleton. And yes. They had four or six hung up on an end cap across from the main Halloween aisle. I was actually surprised then excited, but when I saw the price, I just kept on walking. Would you take a cheesy skeleton folded up in a plastic bag with a $25 price tag seriously? I am just hoping that maybe if they get marked-down enough, I can get a few to mess around with.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Stopped in at a Walgreens, they're still in the process of setting up. I think that Walgreens got a Nightmare Before Christmas license this year, as they had a number of nice items. This one, though, was so amazing I had to snap it up:










A life size, six foot tall hanging Jack Skellington! The head, chest, hands and feet are blowmolds. The chest and arms are filled out so they look good. From the waist down, with the exception of the feet, he's just fabric, but its a full costume (eg, actual sleeves rather than just one-sided strips of fabric for the legs), so it should be easy to stuff to turn him into a full life size figure. I think a couple pieces of pipe insulation and I'll have a complete figure. Arms are posable as well. Best part is he's only $20! I think this one is going to be a hot item this year.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice! I don't actually like NBC that much, but that's a fine prop, especially at that price. Which Walgreens was it? They've been inconsistent about putting their stuff out from store to store.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I am hyperventilating over here. If i miss getting Jack, I will never forgive myself! LOVE! Thanks for the heads up!



TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at a Walgreens, they're still in the process of setting up. I think that Walgreens got a Nightmare Before Christmas license this year, as they had a number of nice items. This one, though, was so amazing I had to snap it up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> I'm most disappointed with the loss of the resin skulls. Those things were awesome. After seeing what Pumpkinrot does with them, I wish I'd bought more than just one of ea (open and closed mouth) and kept them for later use. I was concerned when Big Lots didn't have them this year, and it looks like I was right to be so......


FYI, Check back at Big Lots. 
I just bought 2 (different styles) of the nice resin skulls today ($10 each).


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> FYI, Check back at Big Lots.
> I just bought 2 (different styles) of the nice resin skulls today ($10 each).


Oh good, I'll go check. They just had glittery foam ones last I was there I think.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Got my 2 POSABLE Skeletons today at Walgreens!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at a Walgreens, they're still in the process of setting up. I think that Walgreens got a Nightmare Before Christmas license this year, as they had a number of nice items. This one, though, was so amazing I had to snap it up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be getting one want one bad


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Stopped by Walgreens. They are starting to put out the Halloween stuff, but no skeletons, yet! Hoping they do, as I didn't get one last year, and now I'm wishing I would have gotten one. All the cool stuff was gone after Halloween last year. Boo!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Got my 2 POSABLE Skeletons today at Walgreens!!


Were they 40 per?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice looking Jack Skellington. We stopped in Walgreens today but didn't see him. Saw the posables...I have to admit I prefer the Wallies from last year.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lame, I was hoping for the original Wally's. The skull on the pose-n-stay's is pretty much sub-par. Little to no depth at the temple area & the eye sockets are all kinds of wrongly shaped. 


No matter, I swapped my pose-n-stay's skull for another, and butchered the p-n-s skull today. Why? For reasons I know you're gonna like!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Were they 40 per?


$50.00 each. But they are POSE & STAY. They have screws in in all joints to tighten to stay. We left 1 on the shelf, but I'm sure they had more in the back. They were working on putting stuff out. Neither of our Walmarts have much if anything out. Target had zip!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Lame, I was hoping for the original Wally's. The skull on the pose-n-stay's is pretty much sub-par. Little to no depth at the temple area & the eye sockets are all kinds of wrongly shaped.
> 
> 
> No matter, I swapped my pose-n-stay's skull for another, and butchered the p-n-s skull today. Why? For reasons I know you're gonna like!


Well for someone who has only had a popped together skele for many years & doesn't have a Costco membership, I am so excited to have these.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Walgreen's also has some really nice resin tombstones this year for $20. They're 2 feet tall and about 3 inches thick with good paint jobs. Really high quality looking next to the usual foam stones. I saw one that had a wall of skulls behind a bunch of chains, and another that had a skeleton arm crawling out of the grave. If you're looking for some heavy durable tombstones they'd be a great buy.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Bethany said:


> $50.00 each. But they are POSE & STAY. They have screws in in all joints to tighten to stay. We left 1 on the shelf, but I'm sure they had more in the back. They were working on putting stuff out. Neither of our Walmarts have much if anything out. Target had zip!



Wow, that's a shame about Target, I got my P-n-S there for $39.99 last year. Same price as Costco had them for locally anyway...





Bethany said:


> Well for someone who has only had a popped together skele for many years & doesn't have a Costco membership, I am so excited to have these.



I hear ya, I don't shop in bulk enough to justify the membership either.  


Idk, I've just been looking around for so long, I don't really think I've found any of them that are perfect, including 1st class Bucky's. I certainly won't spend 1st class money on anything less than perfection, and having a cut calavera that I have to manually fill, sand & repaint isn't what I'd consider perfect.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Target had pretty much candy out. They are getting the isles ready, just didn't have stuff out. Most of the stores here don't have stuff out. 
Don't they know we need to shop for Halloween!!  My husband even went shopping with me today & carried the skeles!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Bethany said:


> $50.00 each. But they are POSE & STAY. They have screws in in all joints to tighten to stay. We left 1 on the shelf, but I'm sure they had more in the back. They were working on putting stuff out. Neither of our Walmarts have much if anything out. Target had zip!


Thanks for the info...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I also bought the Jack Skellington. They had a whole end display with NBC items. They only had 2 of the 6' Jacks though.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

How are those Jacks displayed in the store? Are they boxed up, or are they just set out and hung up? My Walgreens is still Back-to-School, but I want to know what to look for.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Argh...i LOVE Jack and MUST have one but i won't be anywhere near a Walgreens till Saturday when we go to The Scarefest!!!!! I'll just die if someone buys them all up before i can get one  ....or two...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> How are those Jacks displayed in the store? Are they boxed up, or are they just set out and hung up? My Walgreens is still Back-to-School, but I want to know what to look for.


They are hanging on hooks on the backdrop of the NBC display end cap. No bag or box. They are basically "folded" up into themselves like the Jason and Freddy hanging characters they've had in the past.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like Jack is going to be the next popular thing.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Walgreens also has banjo playing skeles


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


> I also bought the Jack Skellington. They had a whole end display with NBC items. They only had 2 of the 6' Jacks though.


Called around to all the Walgreen's near me and none seemed to have him. You wouldn't still happen to know the item number from his tag would you? I know when I've been hunting around for Wally's sometimes you can get a cashier that will actually take a few minutes to look and see if they have them or whether or not they'll be getting an item in if you have the item number or sku.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Cloe said:


> Called around to all the Walgreen's near me and none seemed to have him. You wouldn't still happen to know the item number from his tag would you? I know when I've been hunting around for Wally's sometimes you can get a cashier that will actually take a few minutes to look and see if they have them or whether or not they'll be getting an item in if you have the item number or sku.



No, I don't. As a matter of fact this one didn't have the tag on him, the other one did. But this one looked better so she scanned the tag on the other Jack. Sorry.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

The UPC says "WIC 259342" on the top, and "049022693630" on the bottom.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Got the last Jack Skellington at my local Wal-Greens today! The manager said they only had 3 and I got the last one


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to Walgreens first thing this a.m. thanks to the heads up from you fine folks for Jack S. Mine had two hanging up at their photo section. Manager said he only got the two in and wasn't sure if he would get more. I was glad I got my pick, one of their suits wasn't put on very well, sort of crooked and backwards lol I don't even have a use for him this year but I couldn't pass him up.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Not very happy with the skeleton switch and the resin skull switch. Seems like everything is alot higher priced this year and not good quality at all. Just went to kmart and they want 60 dollars for a pose and stay skeleton and 70 for a black skeleton with cheap wings I mean come on! This is why I resort to building props myself. I think the original walgreens skeletons are much better than the pose and stay ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ugh I hope our walgreens would get up the Halloween


----------



## jordand3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just went by my local Walgreens (metro Detroit) and there was no sign of Halloween. The store is still in 100 percent back-to-school mode. I asked the clerk and she said, "We have to have it all out by the end of the week." My guess is that since Michigan's schools start a little later in the year than other places, we might be a bit behind stores in other states.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got so lucky...they were just starting, had carts out with boxes and had two of the nicest girls let me get things they hadn't put out yet...not everything has been shipped or was out but she went to the back and brought out the jack skellington she had...score...got jack, a big tie for the door and the pillow and the travel mugs.....they have cute wire table top trees that can go with anything from homegoods and a cute black cat frame, I got four of those..i have kitties..lol I would check closely right now, they are putting it out and should be getting more in this week....jack is awesome btw...our art room is done in tim burton and wow!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in two Walgreens today and zip other than halloween candy. The store that was like a half hour or more away I called and asked if they had halloween out yet, and was told yes. Guess I should have said halloween decor and props, because it ended up being a wasted trip. Grrrr.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Every time I go in mine they have put just one or two more items out. I asked a clerk and he said it'll probably be that way for the next few weeks. As back to school stuff is sold and that area contracts, they will add Halloween stuff. Very disappointing.

I saw those banjo-playing skeletons and don't think they're worth $50. Neither is that animated reaper. What does everyone think about that? Yes, he's animated but it looks like a Bluckie skull and hands. Very cheap-looking.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Wowza thanks for the heads up about Jack! I've called at least 15 stores and none of the one's around here have Halloween in yet. Keeping my fingers crossed I'll track him down soon.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> The UPC says "WIC 259342" on the top, and "049022693630" on the bottom.


Thanks for passing this info along, MonsterSquad. I called my Walgreens around the corner and it's the "WIC" info they need to look them up in the system.

Sadly, all I got was "yeah, we show having two, but they aren't on the floor yet and are still boxed up in the stockroom with all of the other Halloween items and I don't know when we are going to put it all out".....go figure!


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Some Walgreens here in Chicago have some stuff set up. Nothing that really stuck out. They had a lot of Nightmare Before Christmas stuff out. They didn't have any good props or 'smalls' out this year at the one location I went to. Lots of lameness in the store. I will take photos if I go there this week on break from work.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

dropped by my local wallgreens ... they had a few things out on the top of shelves that i'm assuming will be all halloween stuff

amk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I mentioned that I called around to about 4 Walgreen's near me looking for the Jack Saturday afternoon and all said they didn't have him. Decided to go into 1 Sunday and saw the NBC end cap that was mentioned on here with just a few things on it. Asked an employee if they had any more NBC stuff and was told they had another box in back room that he was putting up later. Described Jack and he went back and looked and came out with him and said he got lucky he was right on the top of the box. Anyone looking you might want to ask if they have any NBC stuff in case employees are looking for a separate box with him and they don't see it since he's mixed in with that. Glad I found him and Thanks to all for the info and heads up on him.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want him so bad I have friends even keeping a eye out for me


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Idk if there's a thread on CVS but one had their reaper out for display. I thought it was a pretty good prop. Walgreens here just have candy and school supplies.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

NBC display @ Walgreens -








They didn't have any other Halloween down on the shelves at this store. 
The stores here are really slow at getting stuff out. The kids have been back to school, some since the middle of August!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Bethany said:


> NBC display @ Walgreens -
> View attachment 169313


Dives in head first!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> NBC display @ Walgreens -
> View attachment 169313
> 
> 
> ...


OMG i want it all


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Found the 6 foot Jack at one of the Walgreens today - it's the only one in the area that has an entire aisle of decorations and costumes and not just candy. They only had 2 so grab them up quickly.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

look at all of that sweet NBC booty, I hope I find the time to get to my walgreens before they sell out of 6''ft tall jacks!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki I knew you would.


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

I went to 8 different Walgreen and right when me and my wife were about to give up hope for the day then we saw at one Walgreen giant jack pillows so we ask one of the employee if they had more stuff in the back and he was nice enough to go check and bam came out with two jacks ^_^ only bought one but it really is a great piece for the price.


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

Jeepers media also has some nice photos from the NMBC end cap. Not my photos just found them online. http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/jeepersmedia/9695272251/


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Still not up here!!! I've been checking and hounding all the store peoples around here. I even *tsk tsked* the coffee place I go to because they didn't have their fall coffees out yet lol


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Saw some of the "used to have" Wal-Greens resin skulls at Joann's fabric with a MUCH worse paint job....and with a $19.99 price tag.


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Walgreens still didn't have Halloween stuff out Today. Arrrrgh! Most of the other stores had their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in my nearest Walgreen's yesterday. All I saw was a diabetic's nightmare of Halloween candy!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My WG has their Halloween up now, but no skeletons of any sort. It's really a small selection compared to recent years so I don't know if this is everything or not.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> look at all of that sweet NBC booty, I hope I find the time to get to my walgreens before they sell out of 6''ft tall jacks!!!


Do you have the UPC code so that I can check which of our stores will carry the lifesize Jack. Thanks !


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

That was posted a few pages ago: 



TheMonsterSquad said:


> The UPC says "WIC 259342" on the top, and "049022693630" on the bottom.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Did anyone see the black spooky phone this year at Walgreens?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope. A 50 minute drive there. Visions of Jack dancing in my head... and nothing at Walgreens.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Nope. A 50 minute drive there. Visions of Jack dancing in my head... and nothing at Walgreens.


sorry that your trip, 50 minutes one way, was disappointing, Hilda. Call your Walgreens with the WIC259342 code to ask if they have them in stock - that's number they need to look them up in the system. Good luck !!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll check all my Walgreens. I just may have to have me a Jack to put out at Christmas 
And I'm telling my hubby it's all your guys fault!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> sorry that your trip, 50 minutes one way, was disappointing, Hilda. Call your Walgreens with the WIC259342 code to ask if they have them in stock - that's number they need to look them up in the system. Good luck !!


oh cool thanks i am calling mine now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i just called they checked and said they have one she took my name and number and said they would look for it and call me i hope they really do i will be stopping by for sure toommorow on way home fingers crossed


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck. I just ran to Starbucks for some coffee but to also check on a nearby Walgreens for the state of their halloween shelves. Still nothing. ......

 OK, .....truth be told I went _primarily_ to check on Walgreens, with the coffee as a _secondary_ goal. _That_ I knew I they would be selling! I think I'm getting too old for this back-and-forth store checking!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok i just called they checked and said they have one she took my name and number and said they would look for it and call me i hope they really do i will be stopping by for sure toommorow on way home fingers crossed


fingers crossed for Saki !!!! Good luck


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> fingers crossed for Saki !!!! Good luck


she told me she has not found it thinks it is in the middle but has talk to 3 of the managers there is a big note they will call me as soon as they find it whoot.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

The manager of my Walgreens did the same thing. She took my name and number to call when Jack is put out. I'm just hoping they get them in soon.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Guess I'll do a stop at all the Walgreens down the road to Sam's .


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

dropped by my local walgreens ... not much progress from my last trip ... but it looks like they've cleared out the school supply shelves !!!!!

amk


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

annamarykahn said:


> dropped by my local walgreens ... not much progress from my last trip ... but it looks like they've cleared out the school supply shelves !!!!!
> 
> amk


I stopped at a couple the other day and school supplies & summer stuff marked down. They aren't going to give us much time to shop. But you can bet they'll move it all out for Christmas stuff.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stopped by two Wal-Greens today and both had their Halloween all out. They are only getting 2 per store of the Jack, so if that's what you're looking for, get hopping. Only one was sold so far (but one at the store that still had both had a big dent in his head). For those that may not be aware, Jack's head is flat in the back, not full 3D all the way around.

Wasn't much impressed with other stuff. Some chiseled wood looking resin crows with metal welded legs, and they still have the great color green strands of lights. Way more of the plastic pose-n-stay skulls than they ever carried of the resin.  They do have a lot so I suggest you stop by and take a look.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

The Walgreens around here have been slow to get things out. One had some last year leftovers out at 50% off - and the selection included two of the resin skulls, so I grabbed both, $6 total. I'll consider it a farewell gift from Walgreens' glory days, haha.


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

My lovely Jack 
free image hosting

Also the back of Jack head wasn't to happy about this but I understand why they did it 


online photo sharing


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Man I want him so bad hoping that the manager calls me today to tell me they found him and come buy him


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Man I want him so bad hoping that the manager calls me today to tell me they found him and come buy him


Saki, I hope you get him. I know how you LOVE NBC.  I may have to get one for me..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Saki, I hope you get him. I know how you LOVE NBC.  I may have to get one for me..



thank you  
I am going to also check one by my work today lol I want 2 one to dress in christmass out fit but if I get one that will still make me happy


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

If you see any NBC stuff at your Walgreen's chances are they have the life size jack in the back so just ask any of the employee if they can go check in the back for him that the only reason I got lucky enough to get one other wise I would still be on my search for him and its true that they only have two per store it seems. That how I got mine. Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

evachrono said:


> If you see any NBC stuff at your Walgreen's chances are they have the life size jack in the back so just ask any of the employee if they can go check in the back for him that the only reason I got lucky enough to get one other wise I would still be on my search for him and its true that they only have two per store it seems. That how I got mine. Best of luck to all of you!


dose he come in a box or hangs free so I can also tell them what to look for ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Well worth getting!!! There is nobody better to act as Host for my Spook Show Theater


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well talk to walgreens number 2 and they have two in stock took my number told him I wanted both so far no call back yet 
yep ang is on a mission


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Saki you may want to go there. I am hearing reports of people "holding" them and then other employees are putting them to the shelf and selling them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, someone posted that they are folded up & hanging on a peg hook.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> Saki you may want to go there. I am hearing reports of people "holding" them and then other employees are putting them to the shelf and selling them.


thanks for the heads up ya I was planning on stopping in cause I was thinking ya you wrote a note but who saw it.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


> Saki you may want to go there. I am hearing reports of people "holding" them and then other employees are putting them to the shelf and selling them.


Yep, they're already being listed on Ebay for $60 a pop. People are recognizing these as desireable and underpriced. I wouldn't bank on the employees to call you first.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Shadowbat said:


>


Has anyone else seen the Mickey Ghost item? Dying to know what it is exactly. Went to my local one yesterday and they were barely setting up shop. Only had candy and the Disney/Scooby JOL on display. Boo.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Yep, they're already being listed on Ebay for $60 a pop. People are recognizing these as desireable and underpriced. I wouldn't bank on the employees to call you first.


damn ya I am going to stop by today on way home


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Yep, they're already being listed on Ebay for $60 a pop. People are recognizing these as desireable and underpriced. I wouldn't bank on the employees to call you first.


Plus dont forget to add the item is limited in stock. These are out because its the Anniversury of the film so theres a good chance we dont see them next year. Personally I think the seller on ebay is smart to do that as they are able to see this is a hot item and I foresee these on ebay next season at 100.00 each. Get them while they are hot and 20.00 folks!!!!


----------



## chunk20 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Disneyfanatic,

I don't know if anyone replied to you or not, but the Mickey Ghost is a just what you see, a Mickey Ghost on a stick. I bough them last year. They are really cute. I used my in my flower pots out in front of my house. It's just like a garden stake. If that makes any sense.


----------



## chunk20 (Oct 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any pictures of the other NBC stuff besides Jack? I curious to see all of it and my stores have nothing out yet!


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

The Walgreens here is driving me nuts!!! I'm, like, stalking the place, waiting for the Halloween stuff to be put out. I've been there 5 different days, hoping for SOMETHING, but so far they've progressed no further than the candy out, and boxes on the shelves for two days in a row. Come one, people, you're killing me here!!! Can't stand the anticipation!!! Aaaaaaaargh!!! LOL


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

chunk20 said:


> Hi Disneyfanatic,
> 
> I don't know if anyone replied to you or not, but the Mickey Ghost is a just what you see, a Mickey Ghost on a stick. I bough them last year. They are really cute. I used my in my flower pots out in front of my house. It's just like a garden stake. If that makes any sense.


Thanks! That's about what I was expecting. Hoping mine gets them soon.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I stopped by my Walgreens today and they are just starting to put stuff out, no jack yet and the skeletons are $49.99.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

IKR!!!! Im going nuts over this Jack debacle! Only two per store and I live 35 miles from the nearest Walgreens and I'm just losing it worrying about getting one!




creepygrammy said:


> The Walgreens here is driving me nuts!!! I'm, like, stalking the place, waiting for the Halloween stuff to be put out. I've been there 5 different days, hoping for SOMETHING, but so far they've progressed no further than the candy out, and boxes on the shelves for two days in a row. Come one, people, you're killing me here!!! Can't stand the anticipation!!! Aaaaaaaargh!!! LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

chunk20 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the other NBC stuff besides Jack? I curious to see all of it and my stores have nothing out yet!











Posted this before, but it is easier than looking back through the thread. 

They also has some BIG bows with Jack's head in the middle.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, I'm gonna go on a Jack Hunt tomorrow. See how many I can find!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 169988
> 
> 
> Posted this before, but it is easier than looking back through the thread.
> ...


I've also seen small plush Jacks for 12.99, and large pillows with Jack's head for 19.99. I wish though that they had some other NBC characters. I would love a lifesize Oogie-Boogie or Sally to go with the Jack.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I got 2 Jack Skellingtons today.  
I have no idea why I felt the need to buy two, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I would buy an Oogie-Boogie.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been stalking the 6 Walgreens locations in my area and have yet to find Jack! 1 store said they had a few, but sold them. The others haven't gotten him in yet. 1 store hasn't put anything except candy out! I did find this Medusa head though, her eyes and mouth light up and flash, she talks, and the snakes twist around and hiss. I <3 her!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I got 2 Jack Skellingtons today.
> I have no idea why I felt the need to buy two, but I'll figure something out.


well if i cant find one i will buy one from you and pay shipping to i am trying to get two so far have 0 hoping my walgreens pull thur for me


----------



## evachrono (Sep 10, 2013)

Not my images.
how to screenshot on windows

free screen capture software


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I want all of that stuff but mostly the bug jack ugh


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I've also seen small plush Jacks for 12.99, and large pillows with Jack's head for 19.99. I wish though that they had some other NBC characters. I would love a lifesize Oogie-Boogie or Sally to go with the Jack.


lol my daughter said the same thing. when I showed her my Jack her only response was "where's Sally?, He has to have a Sally." oh well it would be great if they got others but I doubt it.

I have a couple of Walgreens here, I would be happy to check for one for anybody who is having trouble finding their Jack. My store only got in two but I didn't go to the other stores since I found him at the first one...again, no problem to check if anyone needs me to.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Just to mention NBC = Nightmare Before Christmas

I seriously read NBC on some other page, and thought the people were talking about either a corporation making Jack Skellington called NBC, or that Jack Skellington somehow had to do with the NBC tv network. That's just a really bad acronym in my opinion. How about NghtBfChr instead or just Nightmare?


----------



## chunk20 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 169988
> 
> 
> Posted this before, but it is easier than looking back through the thread.
> ...


Thanks for posting this Bethany! I love it all. I must have missed it when you posted it earlier. I went through pages and pages for almost an hour, i don't know how I missed it but thanks for posting again!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I've seen a few posts in this thread bemoaning the loss of the Walgreens resin skulls. For people looking for a replacement, I just stopped in at a Big Lots and they've got some really nice resin skulls of their own this year. They're $10, so a little more than the Wally's, but the quality is very similar. They have both a open and closed mouth variety. The skulls are hollow, so a little lighter than the Wally's were.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I've seen a few posts in this thread bemoaning the loss of the Walgreens resin skulls. For people looking for a replacement, I just stopped in at a Big Lots and they've got some really nice resin skulls of their own this year. They're $10, so a little more than the Wally's, but the quality is very similar. They have both a open and closed mouth variety. The skulls are hollow, so a little lighter than the Wally's were.


I gotta go see if mine has the Leopard Fabric Spider!!!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I was able to convince the manager to dig in the back for Jack & bring the box out. Bought both (but offering second one ---see in ind. for sale) for someone that cannot find Jack. 

The store had a few bigger items on the top shelf but still mostly all school supplies out. As others mentioned, $50 skeletons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Just to mention NBC = Nightmare Before Christmas
> 
> I seriously read NBC on some other page, and thought the people were talking about either a corporation making Jack Skellington called NBC, or that Jack Skellington somehow had to do with the NBC tv network. That's just a really bad acronym in my opinion. How about NghtBfChr instead or just Nightmare?


LOL. I thought the same thing! Had wondered if NBC network was going to air the Jack movie on Halloween or something and this was a tie in. duh! And I saw that Jelly Belly has that cute Jack coffin tin so thought it was some big promo.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

'NBXmas' would even work better Walgreens did not have one single Halloween item out when I stopped today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Friday I am stopping by and bagging the manager to go in back and find the jacks


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

picked up a tombstone today at Walgreens. I liked it very heavy, decent sized. Feels like its made out of resin or something like that. 19.99. I paid 10 bucks in the past for cheap foam ones that broke lol, So was happy to get this. They had another design as well, might grab another

THE Tombstone is 26 inches tall in case anyone was wondering, so they are big enough for a outdoor graveyard


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> 'NBXmas' would even work better Walgreens did not have one single Halloween item out when I stopped today



I was told they weren't going to stock halloween mdse until next week. Basically they are too busy putting Christmas toys on the upper shelves to apparently be bothered with Halloween.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was told they weren't going to stock halloween mdse until next week. Basically they are too busy putting Christmas toys on the upper shelves to apparently be bothered with Halloween.








I really like your new tombstone, just_Tim.


----------



## KnowSomethingJonSnow (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna take a trip to Walgreens tomorrow to check out their selection.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Ditto that! I'm gonna check every Walgreens in town till I find one.


QUOTE=Saki.Girl;1518187]Friday I am stopping by and bagging the manager to go in back and find the jacks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't think I'll be able to talk my husband into stopping at Walgreens as we're checking out houses, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Stopped at Walgreens across town and they had some in sight. Top shelf, tossed up there... But at least it was there! Here are the pics I could get. 
Also some NBC but phone died before I got pics of those.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

heading to walgreens at 10 today hopefully to come home with 2 jacks


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

just_Tim said:


> View attachment 170233
> 
> 
> picked up a tombstone today at Walgreens. I liked it very heavy, decent sized. Feels like its made out of resin or something like that. 19.99. I paid 10 bucks in the past for cheap foam ones that broke lol, So was happy to get this. They had another design as well, might grab another
> ...


I like that tombstone. Haven't been to my local store yet, but may have to pick up that one.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok troops. I'm heading up to Walgreens. Wish me luck.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Ok troops. I'm heading up to Walgreens. Wish me luck.



Fingers crossed for u


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Stopped at Walgreens across town and they had some in sight. Top shelf, tossed up there... But at least it was there! Here are the pics I could get.
> Also some NBC but phone died before I got pics of those.


That sixth photo down on the left has a $9.99 price tag. Is that a mini-skeleton?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I'm headed to Walgreen's today, too! Does that tag say $9.99 on the posable skeleton?? I must be reading it wrong.

That grave breaker skeleton kit would be all the parts you'd need for a Cauldron Creep body. How much was that?


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I think I'm headed to Walgreen's today, too! Does that tag say $9.99 on the posable skeleton?? I must be reading it wrong.


I got excited when I saw that picture too, but it's a trick of the perspective. It's a mini-skeleton.



DaveintheGrave said:


> That grave breaker skeleton kit would be all the parts you'd need for a Cauldron Creep body. How much was that?


$12.99. I though that was pretty interesting too, but since I've mainly been looking for a ribcage recently, I was a little annoyed with it. It seems like you can get every part of a skeleton in pieces for less than the whole thing, except for that ribcage .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well no luck I was told I would get a call to many boxes to go thru to find jack ugh oh I will be stocking them big time. I was told Halloween stuff gose out next Friday


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, the excitement over that "full-size" Walgreens skeleton was fun while it lasted. Darn optical illusion. 
Anyway, that ground breaking skeleton seems pretty cool for $12. Is there a full skull, or is it flat on the back?


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry all, that's NOT the full size. But I wouldn't say mini exactly - that makes me think of 18"ers. 
That's a pose and stay 36" skellie for $9.99. I thought that was a decent price. Though its funny to realize that means the first 3 feet cost $10 and each extra foot is $20 - given the $49.99 tag of the 5'ers.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks MC. I might have to pick up a few of those small ones. The might be useful for parts and background props where the size won't be as noticeable.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MC HauntDreams said:


> Stopped at Walgreens across town and they had some in sight. Top shelf, tossed up there... But at least it was there! Here are the pics I could get.
> Also some NBC but phone died before I got pics of those.


Must have that Grim Reaper riding his bike!Do you know how much it was?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

CDW said:


> I got excited when I saw that picture too, but it's a trick of the perspective. It's a mini-skeleton.
> 
> 
> 
> $12.99. I though that was pretty interesting too, but since I've mainly been looking for a ribcage recently, I was a little annoyed with it. It seems like you can get every part of a skeleton in pieces for less than the whole thing, except for that ribcage .


I have 2 Blucky Mid sections. THey came from a Zoo that was selling them & getting different decorations. Got really lucky!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

moonbaby345 said:


> Must have that Grim Reaper riding his bike!Do you know how much it was?


Does anyone have a video of that? He looks pretty cool.

Just when I think they can't possibly come out with something for me to buy this year, they do it. And next year, they will come out with more stuff, and so on & so forth. This year, Nightmare Before Christmas. Come on Walgreens, next year Saw. Saw... Repeat. Saw stuff...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Still not even a hint at the Walgreens I stopped at today.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I found one of the Jack Skellingtons. It only took about 5 Walgreens to find him. Maybe, it's because most of them (excluding one that had NO Halloween & one that had Nightmare Before Christmas stuff, but didn't have a place for this big Jack at all) didn't have the Nightmare Before Christmas section out. It's funny that the one that actually had it was the only one that had half of the OTHER Halloween stuff out, and had some school supplies still. Check an endcap for the Nightmare Before Christmas stuff. The one I found it, it was facing the main aisle endcap (Basically, the first thing you see near the Halloween stuff), but really I didn't check the back endcaps of the Halloween aisle, and it could've been on the other side instead of the front endcaps.

Walgreens has the Halloween cereal, and they have the Mummy one now which I have really never seen that Halloween cereal, but it did come out a long time ago, and than they discontinued it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucky I am still on the hunt I was told this week stuff is getting put out and he will save both for me fingers crossed but Still checking all over


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Saki--If you have too much trouble finding one, I can look for one out here. I saw 2 yesterday in a Walgreens in St Paul. They don't look heavy so shipping should be relatively cheap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ondeko said:


> Saki--If you have too much trouble finding one, I can look for one out here. I saw 2 yesterday in a Walgreens in St Paul. They don't look heavy so shipping should be relatively cheap.


cool i will keep you posted going to give the managor till this friday


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went out for coffee at Starbucks by my Walgreens today after seeing Walgreens clearing all that dang unsold back-to-school mdse off the shelves finally last night, but the shelves were empty this a.m. The clerk said they just don't have the extra staff this year so stocking is really slow. Said she didn't have the help today so maybe Monday or Tuesday. This is such torture! 

Last night when we had stopped by I joked with the two clerks arranging the shelving "so Halloween is finally coming!" And they laughed and said "yeah, we're glad back-to-school is coming down as we've been swamped with people asking about halloween". My husband did a double take and asked what they meant by swamped. They said everyday they get a bunch of people asking about it. Looked at hubby and said "see I'm not the only one buying halloween mdse now! " You'd think he would know better. He still doesn't get the holiday. I think he had a very minimalistic holiday life growing up. Poor kid.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stopped at my local Walgreens. Wall-to-wall halloween candy, but nothing else yet; though they looked to be in the process of clearing shelves of back-to-school merchandise.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well I broke in my husband years ago, he takes me just to get it over with now...actually this year he wants me to keep it up in our game room...lol...see you just keep chipping away and they give in....yes his mother was you only might get one or none of something...minimal...my mom now...woo woo, shes the one you wanted to hang around.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Went out for coffee at Starbucks by my Walgreens today after seeing Walgreens clearing all that dang unsold back-to-school mdse off the shelves finally last night, but the shelves were empty this a.m. The clerk said they just don't have the extra staff this year so stocking is really slow. Said she didn't have the help today so maybe Monday or Tuesday. This is such torture!
> 
> Last night when we had stopped by I joked with the two clerks arranging the shelving "so Halloween is finally coming!" And they laughed and said "yeah, we're glad back-to-school is coming down as we've been swamped with people asking about halloween". My husband did a double take and asked what they meant by swamped. They said everyday they get a bunch of people asking about it. Looked at hubby and said "see I'm not the only one buying halloween mdse now! " You'd think he would know better. He still doesn't get the holiday. I think he had a very minimalistic holiday life growing up. Poor kid.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151588385601537&l=2560823776148166788
Sorry for crappy video, took it with my phone. 
This will be perfect for when I do on of my Large Jewelery Cabinet as a spider's nest!!!

Also snapped a pic of these


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

My daughter is in love with all of the NBC items. She's digging the big round Jack head pillow the best.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

saw that tonight up on the top shelp.


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

They had a few things out but not all of it, this is what I saw so far which seems to be different this yer - for the better!!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember 2 of those things from last year. I wonder if they just didn't sell those things, and took it out of the back. One is the Mummy - cocoon guy, and the other is Jack / Clown in the Box. Those 2 Grim Reaper dancers (next to the Jack in the Boxes) are definitely new to Walgreens. I know they had something like that as Big Lots before though.



Bethany said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151588385601537&l=2560823776148166788
> Sorry for crappy video, took it with my phone.
> This will be perfect for when I do on of my Large Jewelery Cabinet as a spider's nest!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Went by Walgreens today. Their shelves are starting to fill up with Halloween stuff!  They had lots of the pose-able skeletons for $49.99. Didn't see the 6' Jacks, so asked the clerk putting out the décor. She went around to the other side of the shelf and started looking around in her Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise. She pulled out the small Jacks, but that's not what I was looking for.  She looked in the last box and . . . . Voila!!! There were 2 big Jacks. They now have one big Jack.  My daughter is going to go nuts for it.  It may have to be her Christmas gift!


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm SO forgetful!!! Walgreens had awesome wooden looking (resin) crows, too. I just had to get two of them, too. They look terrific!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Creepygrammy, I bought one too just this a.m.! They are great and look vintage-like with hand carved wood painted black (4.99). Bought mine for my fireplace mantel.

My store was starting to stock on Monday and since they are understaffed and slow putting stuff out, decided to wait until today to go in. So glad I stopped in this a.m. There was Jack hanging from the ceiling. The clerk said a guy came in yesterday and bought one but she was sure there was another. Now I know from the forum that most stores, and mine is a small one so figured it would be true, would only get 2 in. They didn't locate another one in the back so sold me the hanging one. Yeah! The search is over. He's pretty cool and very tall for $20. I like that he is flat on the backside so will hang nicely against a door or wall. I'm really excited about getting him. Liked that big round flat Jack pillow too. Didn't notice the price.

I saw some other nice stuff there, but the selection in my store seemed smaller than in the past. She said they still had more to put out so we'll see. Came back here to see what other things people have posted pictures of. I'll see if I can post a few photos from my store later. I will have to look for the 9.99 skeletons next time I'm in.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

i bought tons of candy-- about 65.00 worth and only paid 36.00 with the card and in-store coupons


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

so finally one has some stuff, not all the jack out but I picked up the smaller one, we got the big one the other day at another store who only had him in theback...they do have wood carved ravens, now these are really good to use with all the HG things...I got five, they are 4.99, then had some cute glitter witch shoes, some witch hand picks that I think would be a great project for a odditie shelf....also, glow in the dark rats, snake and bat, you have to pick one of thes up, they are gross to touch, rats good size, i'm going to prank someone but also use them on my shelf with a black light....check them out and touch it....oh, have a skeleton hand on a small stand to hold a voltive or whatever, again, cool piece for a oddity shelf to hold something ?snake? lol...also two types of picture frames, then the usual stuff.....no missed something, had a foot or 16 inch skeleton dressed in wedding dress, I am going to redo...the skeleton is good to reuse...they had the shelf plans out and don't think we missed anything else......


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Yea for the wood carved ravens, Ghost of Spooky & screamqueen2012! I stopped and purchased another one today to add to my other ones. I love the look of them!


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

If anyone comes across an extra jack I would like to purchase him and pay t he shipping cost my small local walgreens does not have any of the nightmare before xmas stuff.


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was luck enough to find the large Jack at my Walgreens. He is $19.99. The y only had 2 in stock one was hanging from the ceiling for display and the one I bought was hidden on the very top shelf all rolled up like someone had hidden it back. OH by the way the New candy corn M&M are not very good. My Grandaughter took some on a school field trip and several kids said they were awful. On a positive note the russell stover candies were .49 cents. Picked up a dozen or so of those.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Good news... The Walgreens finally had Halloween! 
Bad news... no NBC merchandise to be seen. 

I picked up a few things. I too loved the wood black bird. I LOVED their bats and only $1.49 each! So I grabbed a bunch. They beat the ugly ones from Dollar Tree hands down. They are almost as good as the bats at Michaels (which are $6 or $7 each!)


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Just wondering, is the skull included with that ground breaker flat on the back? I figured it was, but I just can't tell.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Just wondering, is the skull included with that ground breaker flat on the back? I figured it was, but I just can't tell.


I just took a look at it. It appears to be a full skull. Does this help?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know the ravens are great, they go so well with all the HG things, I wish I had bought the tray of them now...I swear i'm not going back...lol




creepygrammy said:


> Yea for the wood carved ravens, Ghost of Spooky & screamqueen2012! I stopped and purchased another one today to add to my other ones. I love the look of them!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

they have separate full skulls this year,..the groundbreaker has a skull and the one on the floor is a separate skull.........
they have a cute black Victorian frame you can put another pic in also on a stand, I got one to redo


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will hit up some different Walgreens tomorrow. I got one Jack & need to pick up one for a friend. If I can snag a 3rd I'll post here!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Upset with myself for not seeing this thread before. The 6ft Jack would have been perfect for my display this year. :-(


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

rockplayson said:


> Upset with myself for not seeing this thread before. The 6ft Jack would have been perfect for my display this year. :-(


Willing to try to pick up extras as long as person who wants them pay for item plus shipping. I'll start a numbered list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I really hope this Friday they have pulled jack out omg I want him so bad
patience is not my most strong area LOL


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hit 3 Walgreens at the 3rd one they had halloween candy and a small endcap of the NBC stuff with 1 Jack hanging from the side. Grab him and rushed to the register with excitement. The lady at the checkout was hoping that he would be left by the end of the week when she got paid to buy him. Sorry honey but he is mine. Love him.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The backseat of my car. LOL Who wants a Jack?! I have 1 maybe 2 avail. One is mine.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

lol bethany. I got four also. Sold one already on craigslist, holding on to the rest for now though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK did you make a profit on the one you sold on Craigs list?
I picked these up for other people. Gotta find out how much to ship.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 171888
> 
> 
> The backseat of my car. LOL Who wants a Jack?! I have 1 maybe 2 avail. One is mine.



OMG a Jack convention! I'm sure you have HF members salivating over this photo. I'm so happy to have found one. That is really nice of you to help fellow members out Bethany and spread the happiness around. How many stores did you have to visit?


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow Bethany is super Kind my 10 year old is getting this for Halloween/bday


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I hit 3 today. The first one had him hanging from the ceiling & I told them I wanted him. Then stopped in anothere NADA. Then the 3rd BOTH on the shelf MINE, MINE, Mine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 171888
> 
> 
> The backseat of my car. LOL Who wants a Jack?! I have 1 maybe 2 avail. One is mine.


omg ugh i have 0 you have 4 i want i want i want or i should say i need 2 LOL i am so jelouse right now


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Cost of each + shipping is all I'm asking. I still have a couple stores that haven't put out all their halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Cost of each + shipping is all I'm asking. I still have a couple stores that haven't put out all their halloween.


pm sent pm sent


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, Sorry Peeps. Jack has left the building. If I get lucky enough to get some more, I'll let you all know!!


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

tortured_serenity said:


> I got my life size skellies from Walgreens last year for $30 and a few cool pieces. All year since I can't drive by a Walgreens without my brain screaming SKELETONS! Lol, I'm so excited to hear they are starting to put things out!


They're $50 this year. I know I didn't pay that much for mine last year.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was told last week that one of my local Walgreens would get a new shipment in yesterday. When I called 2 weeks ago they had 4 Jacks and sold out by the time I got there the next day. I had a meeting at work until 8:30 p.m. last night and had to get home to feed my love and the step-monkey's. I called Walgreens today and asked about Jack, they had him yesterday and sold out! Ugghhhhh I knew I should have stopped there after work last night...damn responsibilities! Lol 
I pass 2 Walgreens on the way to and from work everyday and neither of them have put out their decor yet, just candy. 1 has tons of shelves cleared and paperwork showing employees where everything should go. So I plan on stalking both stores every day before and after work! I want him sooo bad!
In other news, I like the bats that someone posted on here, I'll definitely be looking for some of those!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

If you can get the manager, be sure to have the UPC codes, description, & know what the box looks like--having this info really motivates the manager. Be polite but insistent & friendly. Act like you aren't going to go away until they find the box. Box measures 20" x 9" x 14", in orange print along the top -- 13 Nightmare Before Christmas Endstand. Ask for the box, too, so you can store Jack(s) in it. Don't show up during peak business hours either.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Helena Handbasket said:


> They're $50 this year. I know I didn't pay that much for mine last year.


But the Skeletons Walgreens has this year are Pose N Stay that are $49.99. The employees said they never had those before, so I'm thinking they are completely different than the $30 ones they sold in the past.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I am so excited this is like getting reaped ok still waiting for that but the manager of walgreens just called me he has my two jacks and I am picking them up on Friday . I am so excited . and even think it is so cool he really did keep my number and get back to me


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I am so excited this is like getting reaped ok still waiting for that but the manager of walgreens just called me he has my two jacks and I am picking them up on Friday . I am so excited . and even think it is so cool he really did keep my number and get back to me


That's Tomorrow!! Sweet. Glad you got them!!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so frustrated with my Walgreens right now! They still have their seasonal aisle with 3/4 Back to School and 1/4 summer. Even Target, who only started three days ago, is getting set-up now. There isn't even a sign at Walgreens that Halloween is going to be out soon. And then there are those of you who have them fully set-up. Not here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Gemmy do you need a Jack?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so excited for friday can not wait to get my jacks


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, Saki, how I envy you!  I'm holding out hope that one of the 4 nearby Walgreens will get Jack in, since none of them have set up anything but candy so far.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Oh, Saki, how I envy you!  I'm holding out hope that one of the 4 nearby Walgreens will get Jack in, since none of them have set up anything but candy so far.


that is the same here i gave the walgreens a call and the manager said when he found them he would save them try calling he also told me this friday they start putting out halloween stuff


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been stopping before AND after work everyday in 4 locations! Lol


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Just picked up a Jack at one of the Walgreen's we stopped into tonight (202nd & Maple). There is still one in stock. Not sure all the Walgreen's get the same items. The first Walgreen's we stopped at (156th & Maple) didn't have any of the large Jacks, but did have the pen set. No pen set at the store we bought the Jack from.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the Jack I was lucky enough to find the other day and bring home. No box, but no biggie. Just happy to call him mine.

He sure looks taller than 6 feet to me! This is what you want to see hanging from your store ceiling if you haven't found one yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today is the day whoot get my two jacks it's like christmas morning for me. What funny is I actual want them for christmas cause I do nightmare before christmas theme haha can't wait to go pick them up yaa


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's the Jack I was lucky enough to find the other day and bring home. No box, but no biggie. Just happy to call him mine.
> 
> He sure looks taller than 6 feet to me! This is what you want to see hanging from your store ceiling if you haven't found one yet.


They didn't come in boxes spookie. I've got to find a box for one to ship to PA.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am a happy camper 2 jacks are in my car and got a spooky sign will post pics of sign when get home


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bethany said:


> They didn't come in boxes spookie. I've got to find a box for one to ship to PA.


OK don't feel I missed out on anything by getting the display one. I thought someone here had said "make sure you get the box to store it in", so assumed there was one. I know last year's Wallys came shipped in a brown box (not display kind) and maybe that was what he was talking about. 


Saki.Girl really happy you were able to find yours.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

So, I was in a Walgreens looking to use a coupon that required me to spend more than $20, and what should I see on the rack but a 6 foot Jack! I went ahead and bought him, but since I'm not really a huge NBC person and so many people seem to want him, I was curious if there are any unfortunate Jack-less souls around here still looking. Same deal as Bethany, cost plus shipping. For any Phoenix -area folks, I noticed that the Walgreens at Goldwater and Osborn near downtown Scottsdale also had one as of yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Along with jack i picked up this at walgrens was only 5.99


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I snatched the last skeleton from my local Walgreen's today. Unfortunately, I didn't buy him for me, but for a coworker who was dying to have one. The guy at the checkout said that was the only one they had and they won't be getting any more. What?? The other Walgreens near me has absolutely no Halloween stuff out yet.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK don't feel I missed out on anything by getting the display one. I thought someone here had said "make sure you get the box to store it in", so assumed there was one. I know last year's Wallys came shipped in a brown box (not display kind) and maybe that was what he was talking about.
> 
> 
> Saki.Girl really happy you were able to find yours.



They do come in a shipping box (brown cardboard packing box) because I bought two from a nearby Walgreens and they gave me the box as they hadn't actually unpacked them yet. But the do not come with a display type of box at all. But any decent box would work for storage.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Found me a jack today. Only had to go to two stores before finding one. Cant beat the price either.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Saki girl, i bought that sign too! It was a great price and i love stuff with spooky or wicked on it! The dude climbing the ladder to get it down for me was totally surprised that it was up there cause the 2 in front of it said boo, or something, and i said it should be up there somewhere then said ah, there it is...i couldn't reach them lol.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I kept checking day after day and finally walked in and saw Jack hanging there. I walked out without him. I liked him, but after looking at him I thought he'd look rather silly in my display without Sally. So I passed, allowed someone else that just had to have him the privilege of taking him home. Honestly, if they had a Sally along with him he would have been gone. I was mainly looking for the lifesize skeletons anyway.... which they don't carry anymore (the ones besides the Pose-N-Stays which I'm not a big fan of), but that is a topic for another thread on here.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

And it's twins! Two boys! I got my Jack's! My fiance went out early this morning and went to 2 stores, he asked the ppl at the second store to look in the back. They dug through the boxes and found 'em! My fiance said that the girl came out and asked if he just wanted 1 and he said "might as well give me both". He said she was happy and said "good, now we don't even have to set up the display!" I'm still not sure if I'm keeping both, but I am over the moon happy this morning. It's the little things!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

My Walgreens has been slacking!! 


nmcnary17 said:


> Hit 3 Walgreens at the 3rd one they had halloween candy and a small endcap of the NBC stuff with 1 Jack hanging from the side. Grab him and rushed to the register with excitement. The lady at the checkout was hoping that he would be left by the end of the week when she got paid to buy him. Sorry honey but he is mine. Love him.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Killamira said:


> My Walgreens has been slacking!!


They _finally_ took the time to get their Halloween merchandise set up here, so yours should also be done soon, I would think. The wait is maddening, I know...

Did not see these posted yet, so... Votive holder with spiderweb charm, skull water globe (base has scollwork design and three cloven hooves), and skeleton hand tealight holder that I purchased from there today ($4, $10, and $6):


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, awesome. Our Walgreens is really small - they didn't have all of that cool stuff. Rats!!! Maybe I went before it was all out. Will have to go look again.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I went back to page 25, but cant find the price on the Jacks? How much are they guys?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

kittyvibe said:


> I went back to page 25, but cant find the price on the Jacks? How much are they guys?


Jack is only $19.99


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Just looked at this thread yesterday, had no idea about the Jacks, So glad I saw it!! Went to my Walgreens, could see the one hanging from the ceiling from the parking lot, their only one, they sold me it - Love Him - Not sure what I am going to do with him. Shared with some of the employees the 'search' stories on here while they got the ladder.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked ups a few nbc things today love them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So Walgreens has the following, _all with use of their Rewards program CARD this week_: PoseNStay skeletons for $39.99, lighted pumpkin LED hanging reaper and Animated LED reaper for 19.99. Some lighted decor like Micky/Minnie pumpkin heads, skull, Scooby Doo pumpkin head and JOL for 12.99 WITH card and some others for 9.99 WITH card. Ty Beanie halloween items are 3.99 WITH card. Their candy corn colored string lights and solid color ones (purple) shown in ad are 3/10 WITH card. If you can find their green string lights they are great for witch's cauldrons, alien glowing chambers etc. and sell out faster than other colors.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some lighted decor like Micky/Minnie pumpkin heads, skull, Scooby Doo pumpkin head and JOL for 12.99 WITH card


What's the regular price for the Mickey/Minnie? Thanks.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if they will be selling the jacks online? Ive called and stopped in, left my number and still I get the same story from my store, 'no we don't have him, don't know if he's coming in either, never heard of it'

They have no nightmare items at all.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The town where I work has a Walgreens and I almost passed it up yesterday. Boy am I glad I didn't. I found five of the resin skulls apparantly left over from last year on the top shelf for $5.99! Yes, I bought all five. I was planning to buy two at Big Lots at $10 to replace my broken ones but don't have to now! 

Someone had mentioned that the skulls at Big Lots were hollow, so are the Walgreens. I think the only difference is that the open mouth skull has the area between the upper and lower teeth cut out on the open mouth variety. Also the plastic skull that Walgreens is selling this year is pretty nice for $5.99. It has a moveable lower jaw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sookie said:


> Does anyone know if they will be selling the jacks online? Ive called and stopped in, left my number and still I get the same story from my store, 'no we don't have him, don't know if he's coming in either, never heard of it'
> 
> They have no nightmare items at all.



Sookie, TheMonsterSquad posted the SKU info back on Page 15 (talk on Jack has been going on for quite sometime): 

"The UPC says "WIC 259342" on the top, and "049022693630" on the bottom. "


Hopefully this will help you when you ask if they have him. They should be able to check inventory with that info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I went back to page 25, but cant find the price on the Jacks? How much are they guys?



Page 28, $19.99. He's great. Hope you can locate one.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sookie, TheMonsterSquad posted the SKU info back on Page 15 (talk on Jack has been going on for quite sometime):
> 
> "The UPC says "WIC 259342" on the top, and "049022693630" on the bottom. "
> 
> ...


thanks! I will call tomorrow with that and see if that helps them find one!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have been to 3 stores and no Jack. My husband is checking the one by his work tomorrow. I got to find one


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My Walgreens finally started putted stuff out. Went in yesterday but didn't really see anything I liked. As I was walking out of the aisle, there was an open box on the floor with two of the Jacks in it. I grabbed them both only because have seen how people are reacting to them. I'm not really an NBC fan though so I have no idea what I'll do with them.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Screaming Demons said:


> My Walgreens finally started putted stuff out. Went in yesterday but didn't really see anything I liked. As I was walking out of the aisle, there was an open box on the floor with two of the Jacks in it. I grabbed them both only because have seen how people are reacting to them. I'm not really an NBC fan though so I have no idea what I'll do with them.


The thing that irritates me about these Jack Skellingtons is people are buying them at $19.99 in order to sell them on ebay for $50. So people like me who want one can't find them because of scalpers trying to make a few bucks. I mean when you think about it, they are getting $50 for them on ebay and that's before ebay and paypal fees. They're probably walking away with $42. If you consider they paid tax on their $19.99 purchase at Walgreens they are making less than $20 a piece. We all know they're not abundant. Doubling your money is great if you can get several, but these people are wasting their time otherwise. Sorry, rant over. None of the Walgreens in my area have got them yet according to the stores, so maybe hope is not gone yet. I'm just tired of people grabbing them because they may be a hot item for Halloween. I wouldn't care as much if there was monumental profit in it, but less than $20 each just to rip off another haunter looking for it is not worth the profit to me.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

Dose any one know for sure if the have a small type of jack that isn't 6ft and if possible pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Walking Dead said:


> Dose any one know for sure if the have a small type of jack that isn't 6ft and if possible pictures. Thanks.



There is definitely a smaller version. Not sure how much he is. When I was in my store I didn't see the smaller guy and not sure if they even set up a display with the mugs and all. Saw the big guy hanging and that was my end of the rainbow moment. Saw nothing after that or in the photos I took. Click the link below for photo a fellow member took of Little Jack.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/128286-walgreens-getting-ready-22.html#post1517542


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CDW said:


> but since I've mainly been looking for a ribcage recently, I was a little annoyed with it. It seems like you can get every part of a skeleton in pieces for less than the whole thing, except for that ribcage .


CDW

Walmart has a ribcage in their Bag of Bones this year. The front half of a rib cage, anyway.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I guess I will quit complaining of the Jack hoarders, because I GOT ONE! YESSSS! I called around to Walgreens all over the Omaha area and found one with 1 in stock using the stock #. I got there 20 minutes before they closed at 11:40pm (Yawn). I think the reason they didn't sell him was because his legs were wrapped around his neck making him look really short and out of proportion. Anyway, the search is over. Yay!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked up one of the smaller Jacks. He's more of a softer stuffed figure with wired bendable arms and legs. I took the price tag off him and already have him sitting in a potted fake tree with web and a tombstone in it. I measured him and he's 30 in. stretched out and want to think he was 14.99 but I'm not positive. He's really cute though.


----------



## Stephanie D (Jul 27, 2013)

Glad you got one. I was going to offer to check out the two Walgreen's stores near me. I've never seen the attraction for NBC, and don't even know if the store I went to last week even had any. I DID notice the $50.00 skeletons, though.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

If anyone here can't find them at their local stores after they finally get everything put out, let me know. I have two and would sell them at cost plus shipping.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

JLWII2000 said:


> The thing that irritates me about these Jack Skellingtons is people are buying them at $19.99 in order to sell them on ebay for $50. So people like me who want one can't find them because of scalpers trying to make a few bucks. I mean when you think about it, they are getting $50 for them on ebay and that's before ebay and paypal fees. They're probably walking away with $42. If you consider they paid tax on their $19.99 purchase at Walgreens they are making less than $20 a piece. We all know they're not abundant. Doubling your money is great if you can get several, but these people are wasting their time otherwise. Sorry, rant over. None of the Walgreens in my area have got them yet according to the stores, so maybe hope is not gone yet. I'm just tired of people grabbing them because they may be a hot item for Halloween. I wouldn't care as much if there was monumental profit in it, but less than $20 each just to rip off another haunter looking for it is not worth the profit to me.



I posted a pic of 4 in my backseat, but I didn't buy them to make a profit, I bought them for people on here who could not find them. Price to them: Cost, tax & shipping. Funny I didn't see any on Ebay when I searched for sale.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

My Walgreens has everything out. The large skeletons are more than last year. 
Nothing caught my eye. Not one Halloween TY baby in sight, no favor ideas came to mind and nothing that fit a scary tale theme.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

My Walgreen's has everything out too. Their Pose and stay skelly is $50, but is on sale this week for $40. I grabbed one yesterday and fortunately had $10 in Walgreen's bucks, so only paid $30 for him!
Check their ad for the price. My store didn't have it marked at the lower price, but it rang up correctly.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Bethany said:


> I posted a pic of 4 in my backseat, but I didn't buy them to make a profit, I bought them for people on here who could not find them. Price to them: Cost, tax & shipping. Funny I didn't see any on Ebay when I searched for sale.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ellington&_nkw=6+ft+jack+skellington&_sacat=0


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> CDW
> 
> Walmart has a ribcage in their Bag of Bones this year. The front half of a rib cage, anyway.


Really? Interesting - how much? Target just put out theirs, and I've been debating over the $20 price tag...I found a good printable template that I might be able to make work, but plastic would be much simpler.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

They are special ordering one for me  YAY The manager called, they aren't getting the Nightmare stuff in but a store near here has 2 and she's going to have one shipped over to her store for me will take a few days, yay!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ellington&_nkw=6+ft+jack+skellington&_sacat=0


Hmmm. I searched several different ways. Thanks for the link will be watching them. As for people buying them and selling them on Ebay, to each their own.



sookie said:


> They are special ordering one for me  YAY The manager called, they aren't getting the Nightmare stuff in but a store near here has 2 and she's going to have one shipped over to her store for me will take a few days, yay!


Sookie glad they are doing that for you! I swear there is a Walgreens on every other corner down here.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

Are peeple still in need of the Jack? I was going to run errands later and can check a few Walgreens out - if others are still in need. Let me know.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Denver area haunters - I did see one of the 6' Jack Skellingtons at the Walgreens at Colo Blvd/Alameda while at lunch if someone local is looking for one.


----------



## Disneyfanatic (Sep 5, 2013)

Disneyfanatic said:


> What's the regular price for the Mickey/Minnie? Thanks.


To answer myself: $14.99. A savings is a saving.  Thanks for the heads up GoS, picked up a pair yesterday. They are so cute!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Boys and girls of every age wouldn't you like to see something strange....

Our man Jack is king of the pumpkin patch, everyone hail to the pumpkin king!









I GOT HIM


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

All my Jacks are going to be going to their new homes soon. I will have my 1 and I am sure he will be lonely. Hubby is getting me a box to ship the one to Pennsylvania & the other one will be picked up Thursday. Glad I could help fellow Halloween lovers with their hunts for Jack Skeleton.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Bethany said:


> All my Jacks are going to be going to their new homes soon. I will have my 1 and I am sure he will be lonely. Hubby is getting me a box to ship the one to Pennsylvania & the other one will be picked up Thursday. Glad I could help fellow Halloween lovers with their hunts for Jack Skeleton.


Everyone deserves a Jack in their home 

I think I may buy the figures on amazon this weekend, I want the smaller ones and Oogie Boogie lol


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, I'm pretty sure I've checked every photo in this thread, and I don't see what I'm looking for at all.

Does anyone know if there are three lenticular 99 cent Nightmare Before Christmas cups, or are there four? I found three, but they were not with the endcap, they were in the regular aisle. If there are four, I want to see if I can find the last one!

Also, it never occurred to me till I read a post here by Mr. Gris...these probably ARE only available this year because of the anniversary, and I passed on getting one! Oh no!  I was just afraid that my 2 yr old would tear him up; I wasn't going to put it up for a couple of years, so I thought I'd wait and get one another year. Oh well.

And lastly, I saw a couple of posts about the want for a better acronym for the movie. Why not NB4C? Or NmB4C, although that's rather long.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Just a heads up, was in my local Walgreens today and the had the Posies on sale for $39.99 "with card". I'm sure a lot of the stores are sold out but both my local stores had a couple left. Might be worth a call if you're still in the market for a Pose-n-Stay and have a Walgreens savings card.


----------



## ThePumpkinKing (Jul 11, 2009)

These skeletons are smaller than the ones last year. This year's are more cream colored, last years was grey. This year's seems to be better built in that the joints have screws in them. And Kelly_A is right, I paid 39.99 and was told they were on sale. The sticker on these is 49.99. The skeletons Walgreens sold last year are available at Spirit this year and are 49.99.


----------

